# D.I.Y tarantula bowls



## ch4dg (Feb 11, 2012)

hey everyone

i know there's loads of people that dont use water dishes but i do after all
''its better to have one and not need it, rather than need it and not have one''

there pretty simple
a bottle lid, spray foam around it then grout.... about 5 mins works























































hope you like​


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 11, 2012)

That is a great idea! Why did I never think of that? My dishes often get sub and such knocked into them and then the water gets wicked out. This would help with that I bet. They look great too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 11, 2012)

thats exactly the same reason i done it, plus i use them for geckos too(for they're cgd) so it stops them knocking them over


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 12, 2012)

That's an awesome idea...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 12, 2012)

ch4dg, very creative. I like it a lot. One of these days I swear, Im gonna stop staring at your pics and start making some of this stuff myself.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait, why don't you just take out the bottle cap afterwards? It would leave a waterproof indentation if sprayed correctly, right?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 12, 2012)

grout absorbs water, so water poored in it would not last long;

However, you could use a sealent to spray the inside to make a pocket but then you have the issue of chemicles leaching into the water supply; personaly I would use a piece of flexible lastic, pushed into the shape I want to make it more realistic.


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 13, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> That's an awesome idea...


thanks



SamuraiSid said:


> ch4dg, very creative. I like it a lot. One of these days I swear, Im gonna stop staring at your pics and start making some of this stuff myself.


cheers, do it 



Robotponys said:


> Wait, why don't you just take out the bottle cap afterwards? It would leave a waterproof indentation if sprayed correctly, right?


if sealed correctly yes, but i also use these for crested gecko diet, so its hande to have the dish removable to was it



Malhavoc's said:


> grout absorbs water, so water poored in it would not last long;
> 
> However, you could use a sealent to spray the inside to make a pocket but then you have the issue of chemicles leaching into the water supply; personaly I would use a piece of flexible lastic, pushed into the shape I want to make it more realistic.


you could use a pond sealent, 100% safe and no leaking,
yes you can make them more realistic (i have done) but i wanted to keep these ones very simple so other people can follow it easier


----------



## mikem (Feb 15, 2012)

excellent idea! thanks for sharing. i'll have to try this out


----------

